# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  SSRS: How do I prevent hidden columns from taking up space when exporting to PDF?

## josephs

I am using SQL Server Reporting Services 2005 to create a report in which the user can select the visible columns.  I have succesfully implemented this functionality using parameters.  However, when exporting the report to PDF space is taken up for the hidden columns which causes blank pages to be generated.  I have read elsewhere that this is a bug in SSRS because the report width is not recalculated.  Does anyone know of a workaround for this problem?  Perhaps a way to force recalculation of page width after selecting parameters?  Note: I must use SSRS 2005, upgrading to 2008 is not an option at the moment.  That said, it would be nice to know if this is fixed in 2008 for future reference.

----------

